# Dementia and car insurance



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A friend's hussband has been diagnosed with mild dementia and I have read somewhere that it is still possible to be able to drive legally for a period with this condition.

Has anyone had experience of getting car insurance for someone with mild dementia - I realise it is a problem that will deteriorate with time and will be monitored.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You will have to do what we had to do with my Father, ask his GP if he is fit to drive, if the GP says yes then there is no need to say anything to the insurance or DVLA. However should the GP say he is unfit then he will have to inform the DVLA and unfortunately he will no longer be able to drive. Are you sure of the diagnose.

cabby


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

You may find this Alzheimer's Society factsheet useful:

Dementia and driving

The topic is often raised on the AS Talking Point forum. It's clear from this that some people with dementia do continue to drive without incident, sometimes for many years. Everybody is different. Some stop because they don;t feel safe and some stop after pressure from their families.

Phil


----------

